# Haltech E6X or E11v2



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

Planning on buying a standalone system for my VRT project. I just wanted to know if anyone is Running the Haltech E6X or the E8 on their VRT ? I know ive seen a few people using the E11v2 what do you guys recommend. 


_Modified by mocas at 12:40 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

For a VR-T I would recommend an E11.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

Thanks pete any reason why you would recommend the E11v2 over the others. Im planning on running the car anywhere from 11-20 psi until i get Pistons and Rods , which map sensor would i need 3 Bar ?


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_For a VR-T I would recommend an E11. 

Did Joseph Smith tell you to say that?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

(I'm not mormon, fwiw) lol
An E11 will let you do coil on plug, sequential injection and still have plenty of room to grow and drive every do dad you can dream up, rather then starting with an ecu with all the outputs used and then wishing you had more when it comes time to hook up such and such device.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

Ok im gonna pick up the E11v2 with the flying led kit can some one please tell me what else i would need a parts list its going onto an obd 2 vr6.
Thank you


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Your going to need a 3 bar map, coolant and air intake sensors (gm) - you can reuse the stockers but I find its a whole lot less hassle just to use the GM ones. 
Then you'll need a bunch of connectors, fuel injector, CLT, IAT, TPS, Crank... 
You need to decide if you want to fire the oem coil pack or do some other coils or what yoru oging to do. There is a cover you can remove and access the connections on the OEM coil, however to do it that way you'll need either a CDI box or a 3 channel minimum ignitor. 
You'll need to do some research on that obd2 VR throttle, I know some of the OBD2 throttles had a standard TPS and an Idle motor built in, if so, sweet, if not- you'll probably need to scrounge up an OBD1 vr throttle. You can do mustang throttles and such but the linkage / cable takes a bit more work.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

WOW







Thanks pete can i use the msd coils with this setup i just picked three MDS-8224 coils and if i cant use them im gonna be







. Thank you for all the info i tried searching but there isnt much info on these bad boys. Thanks again 801pete you have been a great help guess i will try and figure out what TB i have.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (mocas)*

You can use them but you will also still need a CDI ignition box or an ignitor to match. The haltech units do not have any high voltage ignition drivers in the box that must be done externally.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

Ok so would a MSD-DIS2 work or could i get another ignitor to work with the msd coils. I guess its not good to mix and match these parts. Im confussed now











_Modified by mocas at 2:54 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

DIS-2 doesn't have enough channels to run a VR6. You need something with at least 3 channels to do waste spark, or 6 channels to do coil on plug. 
I would try to stay away from MSD ignitions if it was me. They *do* work but do not have the greatest track record for reliability.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_
You need to decide if you want to fire the oem coil pack or do some other coils or what yoru oging to do. There is a cover you can remove and access the connections on the OEM coil, however to do it that way you'll need either a CDI box or a 3 channel minimum ignitor. 

We have never used a CDI box on VRs. Haltech will trigger the OEM coil no problem. Power ground and three signals. But even with the E11, running the stock coil, you have to run wasted spark, which is what they are factory anyway.



_Modified by 1.BillyT at 6:39 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
We have never used a CDI box on VRs. Haltech will trigger the OEM coil no problem. Power ground and three signals. But even with the E11, running the stock coil, you have to run wasted spark, which is what they are factory anyway.

_Modified by 1.BillyT at 6:39 PM 9-1-2006_

ahh, using the OEM ignitor huh. My buddies VEMS has ignitors built in so we had to pop off this cover and get to the coils direct.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

Thank you guys for the info i been ripping out my hair trying to get info on haltech it seems not too many people are using it on the VRT's and if they are they dont really want to help. Hey Billy wich coil pack would you recomend the stock VR or 24V? The only reason i got the MSD coils was because my coilpack is shot. I never really did anything this big on my own but want to do it myself its important to me that i accomplish what i started years ago and that is to have a quick vw.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*

Are you running a short runner intake? The best part about the 24V coils is that they are cheaper to replace than the 12V coil. But they won't fit with a stock intake manifold. We are running Ls1 coils with our E11. They 24V coils might be up the task, but we went ahead with the LS1 coils because we *know* that they will take what ever we throw at them.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Thanks Billy i will be running a shortrunner i guess i would have to make a bracket to fit the 24V Coilpack. I guess the two tower coils from haltech arent as good as the ls1 ? Another question i had was can i keep my unorthodox pulleys when i go boost or is it better to run the stock pulleys? 
Thanks


_Modified by mocas at 11:35 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*

The two tower coils from Haltech are for waste spark- firing two cylinders simultaneously. The stock Vr6 runs waste spark. 24v coils are actually 6 pieces- one individual coil per cylinder rather than one coil for two cylinders. It is possible to run 24v coils so you have one coil for each cylinder utilizing a waste spark management such as factory Motronic Vr6 12valve, by wiring them in pairs. You may also run the 24v coils in a sequential spark system by wiring them invididually. Paying for the sequential spark is lost on most street tuners as you'll make plenty of power on a wastespark setup. If you don't know if you need the sequential spark then the E8 Haltech unit will probably do more than you'll ever need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Thanks Billy i will be running a shortrunner i guess i would have to make a bracket to fit the 24V Coilpack. 

Like was just mentioned, the 24V coils are individual. The plug right on top of the plugs... I think i have a decent pic of our old setup.
This pic shows them pretty well...









The LS1 coils are supposed to be good for 40psi(hopefully more) and 9000 rpm. Haltech actually sells them, something like 45 bucks each. Unless yiou are planning on running direct fire, the dual coils will work fine. Just pair them up like factory.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Most of the haltech accessories are GM parts of one form or another FWIW.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

My goal is to be in the 500-550 whp range im still confused with the direct fire and sequential fire not sure wich one would work better. Another question is what injectors you guys running my friend is running the 50 lb injectors that he got from spturbo and he maxed out at 450 whp.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*

we made 634 with 720s, 24V coils wasted spark and an old E6K. You could probably make the power on a stock coil too.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_The two tower coils from Haltech are for waste spark- firing two cylinders simultaneously. The stock Vr6 runs waste spark. 24v coils are actually 6 pieces- one individual coil per cylinder rather than one coil for two cylinders. It is possible to run 24v coils so you have one coil for each cylinder utilizing a waste spark management such as factory Motronic Vr6 12valve, by wiring them in pairs. You may also run the 24v coils in a sequential spark system by wiring them invididually. Paying for the sequential spark is lost on most street tuners as you'll make plenty of power on a wastespark setup. If you don't know if you need the sequential spark then the E8 Haltech unit will probably do more than you'll ever need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok i must of missed this post earlier thanks DieGti i now understand the difference between waste-spark and Sequential Spark. The only think i dont really like about the E8 is that i does not have enough Inputs and Outputs like E11v2 like 801pete said earlier it dosent give you much room to grow. I finally purchased my E11v2 today still need to get allot of parts to get this project under way.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_we made 634 with 720s, 24V coils wasted spark and an old E6K. You could probably make the power on a stock coil too.

Those 720cc Injectors are they low independance or high independance ? Where can i get me some ?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Those 720cc Injectors are they low independance or high independance ? Where can i get me some ?

Check with Clay at Kinetic. Those guys have all kinds of injectors.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Sorry i must of been High or something







. I know on stock computers you gotta use high independance injectors what i wanted to ask you is if you were running high or low independance Injectors i dont think i would need 720cc my goal is to be in the 500whp club for now







Any help would be greatly appreciated.








I would like to thank both 801pete and BillyT for all the info you guys have been very helpfull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will eventually need a start up map maybe you guys can help me out on that i would also pay you for it.
Thank you


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

You can run either high or low on haltech.







Billy might have some kinda VR map I only have 4cyl's around here.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (801pete)*

Hopefully, I will have an E11 start up map done in the next couple of days.
You can import E6k maps, but none of the settings import and only half the load points since the E11 has twice as many as the K, so really, it is easier to start from scratch..
But yeah, I will have start up maps soon.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Ok i been doing some research on these Ford TB and it seems like a good idea two birds with one stone. I guess im gonna see if i can find me a 75mm TB any specific brands i should be looking for besides BBK.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Check out the accufab pieces. Very nice.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

Thanks pete thats the other company i couldnt remember. They are nice even polished and everything. Is there a specific year i should get someone told me i think it was 86-93 5.0l mustang does that sound right ?


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

Wonder why not too many people using the haltech engine management system ? Is it that hard to tune ?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*

The new Halwin software appears very easy to use. Haltech hasn't been picked up by a major VW or Audi distributor on the VWVortex yet so it's not pushed or hyped such as some of the more popular systems mentioned on this site. There isn't really a Haltech bandwagon _yet_.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_The new Halwin software appears very easy to use. Haltech hasn't been picked up by a major VW or Audi distributor on the VWVortex yet so it's not pushed or hyped such as some of the more popular systems mentioned on this site. There isn't really a Haltech bandwagon _yet_.









Maybe we shoud start







Well i cant really say anything about experiences with haltech because mine has not arrived yet but its been in racing for so many years.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

Well i Finally received my Haltech E11V2 standalone system and at first it looked like a nightmare to wire up but a second look and i realize its all marked. Cant wait to install it on my car


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*

well, unless you are into making custom cam trigger wheels, don't wire it direct fire or sequintial. Cam trigger wheel on the VR is nuts, has something like 4 windows. Haltech needs a wheel with one window. I have welded ours up and am in the process of maching it true(with a file, lathe won't cut welds very well), then cutting in a single window. Fun stuff. If it doesn't work, we are just gonna run wasted and multipoint and be done with it.
If it works, I will take some pics of what we did and post them up. If not, we might as well be running an E6X... at least we will have lots of outputs to play with.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

I could make you a billet wheel if you cant get that to work billy.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

I plan on running Wasted spark anything else and i think i will just be completely lost.







I accidentaly printed the e11 instruction manual pdf file when i came back in the room i had like a 150 pages on the floor.







Guess its the perfect time to read it.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_I could make you a billet wheel if you cant get that to work billy. 

I can get another stock one for 28 bucks, so if need be, we can get something going.
But honestly, going back to wasted and multipoint sounds easier.


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

i have been looking int o the haltech SEM alot lately for my corrado vrt w/ coilpack. im gonna run waste spark. the ek6 will work fine for this? also when you hay the e11 better cause of outputs/inputs, what are these?? like additional boost control?? wideband?? will ek6 take a wideband? i hope that cam trigger fab works out for you man!! looks like a task but the end result will be worth it..not many direct fire vr's


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

e6k will accept a wb02 input but will only display it in voltage. If you buy a new unit- e6x, it'll display, datalog, etc, calibrated af numbers.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

wheres the best place to mount the Computer anyways? I was planning on putting it under the dash since im changing the corrado dash for the mk3. Oh ya anyone know if its true that the new E8 and E11v2 have auto tune now ? 


_Modified by mocas at 5:43 PM 9-19-2006_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*

It won't build maps but they will do a target lamba correction to 8% or so... the exact number should be in the print out.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

On mk2 I like to mount ECU's right beside the fuse block... There is a couple inches right there that a haltech box sliiiiiides right into... Then your wiring is all nice and short right out the OEM grommet to the engine, and switched power, everything you need is inches away.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (801pete)*

Our harness runs thru a hole in the pass side foot well, thru the frame rail then into the engine compartment. Going to mount everything down low on the pass then run a foot rest to protect everything..


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Cool thanks guys looks like i have a few options. I still have to get quite a few things to get this project rolling. definitely not cheap to build a VRT.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Our harness runs thru a hole in the pass side foot well, thru the frame rail then into the engine compartment. Going to mount everything down low on the pass then run a foot rest to protect everything.. 

show car


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

Got some info on that autotune that i was talking about earlier. This is the email i received from Haltech.
Hello Nelson,

The autotune feature has not yet been released and is still in the beta testing stages. We are expecting a full release in the coming weeks. Once this release is complete the upgrade will be free and available to download for all our existing E11v2 customers and will also come standard in all new ECUs purchased from that date on.

If there is anything else i can do to help please let me know.

Kind Regards,
http://www.haltech.com
http://www.sjwperformance.com/...e.pdf


_Modified by mocas at 2:02 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

hell yea, I love how haltech all of a sudden decided it would be fun to release a bunch of features for the E11. I've had mine for a couple years now and almost all the action has been in the last 6 months. 
I love the autotune on my girls megasquirt & spark, I don't find it that usefull for tuning WOT, on the street, its just too hard to hold it in a load cell for long enough for anything to happen. But, it does work greaaat for tuning part throttle and stuff. 
Turn on autotune, drive to work... (in the case of megasquirt- save / apply changes) repeat for a week, perfectly smooth map.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

Sweet i just found out that its a software firmware upgrade we should be able to download it in 4-6 weeks and its free. All the older E8 & E11v2 can be upgraded not too sure about the other models.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

Hey pete i got another email from Haltech check this out.

Hello,

You will need a simple firmware / software update. This will take around 5 mins and be FREE of charge!
The firmware release will be available in around 1 week. Please keep in touch for the upgrade to be e-mailed out to you.

If there is anything else we can do please let me know,

Kind Regards,
Scott Hilzinger
Haltech Sales / Support
Ph. +612 9729 0999
Fax. +612 9729 0900
http://www.haltech.com


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*

has anyone used this autotune update yet?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't seen anything posted on any of the haltech forums suggesting its out yet. :-/


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (801pete)*

can the eKx use the autotune feature too when the upgrade comes?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

No, the upgrade is only for the E8 and E11. One thing to remember is that the bigger ecu's really aren't much more $!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

new version 1.71 is now available on http://www.haltech.com only available for Hatech E8 and E11V2


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

